# Neuinstallation auf AMD64

## if0720

Hallo,

ich hab vor ca. 1 Jahr zuletzt Gentoo auf meinem AMD64 System installiert (Wird als Desktop genutzt). Kann mich noch erinnern, dass damals einige Pakete für die Architektur masked waren und aktuelle Versionen nocht nicht zur Verfügung standen. Hatte dann eine endlos lange package.keyword Datei.

Ich hatte damals glaub ich Schwierigkeiten mit OpenOffice, mplayer usw... Ich hab das ganze aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht weiter verfolgt und Gentoo ruhen lassen   :Sad: 

Ich will die nächsten Tage aber einen neuen Anlauf probieren und nochmal eine komplette Neuinstallation durchführen. Kann man mittlerweile getrost eine 64 Bit Installation vornehmen ?

Was muss ich beachten, wenn ich trotzdem eine reine 32-Bit Umgebung installieren möchte (Falls das geht). Stichwort CHOST und -march in make.conf ?

THX

----------

## Treborius

was denn nun, willst du 32bit oder 64bit installieren?

also ich hab beides hier am laufen, wobei der 64bit rechner aber nur server ist,

deswegen habe ich natürlich nicht die probleme von denen hier berichtet wird

wegen 32bit :

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also erst mal bei der Installation mußt du für 32-bit von einer 32-bit CD booten und die stage3-i686 verwenden. Für ein 64-bit System halt eine 64-bit CD und eine stage3-amd64. Da sind dann CHOST usw. schon richtig gesetzt.

Was als 64-bit nicht geht, sind die win32-codecs und flash. Aus diesem Grund muß man die 32-bit Anwendungen mplayer-bin und mozilla-firefox-bin verwenden, mit denen dann auch die win32-codecs und flash funktionieren. Openoffice ließ sich bis zur 2.03 nicht auf 64-bit übersetzen, deshalb mußte man da auch die openoffice-bin verwenden. Hab irgendwo gehört, daß dies bei openoffice 2.04 jetzt gehen soll, müßte man einfach mal ausprobieren.

Ansonsten kann es manchmal passieren, das bestimmte Pakete für amd64 in anderen Versionen vorliegen als für i686. Größere Einschränkungen gibt es ansonsten nicht, Vorteile aber auch keine, solange man nicht mehr als 2 GB Speicher benutzt.

----------

## Treborius

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Größere Einschränkungen gibt es ansonsten nicht, Vorteile aber auch keine, solange man nicht mehr als 2 GB Speicher benutzt.

 

Oder man massive Berechnungen anstellt, wie codierungen, rendering, oder was die 

mathematik, neuronale informatik usw noch so hergeben  :Smile: 

----------

## if0720

OK. Jetzt Blick ich schon ein bisschen mehr durch.

Wenn ich also von vornherein eine reine 32-Bit Umgebung installieren möchte, reicht es aus von ner x86 LiveCD zu booten und die make.conf wie beschrieben anzupassen.

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
```

ich war ein wenig irritiert von dem Beitrag:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-496668-highlight-amd64.html

Aber die 32-Bit chroot-Umgebung brauch ich somit nicht.

Aber vielleicht geb ich der 64-Bit Installation einfach noch ne Chance.

Danke für die Infos.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Für ein Desktopsystem bringt dir 64-bit Null Vorteile. Es macht nur Sinn bei einigen langdauernden Berechnungen.[/gwn]

----------

## bbgermany

also laut http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Athlon_64_X2_.28AMD.29 sollte man -march=athlon64 für x86 und x86_64 nehmen und nicht -march=athlon-xp

----------

## franzf

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> also laut http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Athlon_64_X2_.28AMD.29 sollte man -march=athlon64 für x86 und x86_64 nehmen und nicht -march=athlon-xp

 

Ja, genau diese sollst du setzen.

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
```

Hab ich hier laufen, funktioniert bestens.

Hatte bis vor 5 Tage (oder so) auch ein 64Bit-System laufen, brachte NULL Performance-Gewinne, eher im Gegenteil.

Und das Gefriemel mit win32codecs... Geht zwar, aber doch recht unpraktisch.

Und wenn dann mal Vista draußen ist, irgendwann dann auch win64codecs verfügbar sind, und du dir einen Rechner mit >4GB RAM anschaffst, dann kannste an eine 64Bit-Installation rangehen, welche auch was bringt.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hab auch 32 und 64 bit installiert. Ich habe das Gefühl, das 32 bit System läuft schneller. (Habe das schon mal angemerkt, die Aussage wurde aber nicht akzeptiert.) Wenn ich nicht so viel Zeit in mein 64 bit System investiert hätte, würde ich es entfernen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Hab auch 32 und 64 bit installiert. Ich habe das Gefühl, das 32 bit System läuft schneller. (Habe das schon mal angemerkt, die Aussage wurde aber nicht akzeptiert.) Wenn ich nicht so viel Zeit in mein 64 bit System investiert hätte, würde ich es entfernen.

 Ist schon richtig so. Das Gerücht über den schnellen 64-bit Code rührt daher, daß bei den Intelcompilern, mit denen in der 64-bit Urzeit unter anderem von der c't Benchmarks durchgeführt wurden, bei der 64-bit Version sse aktiviert war, bei der 32-bit nicht (keine böse Absicht, lag an Intel). Haben die dann auch selber geschrieben, daß der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil am sse lag, nicht an 64-bit. Aber wer liest schon den ganzen Text? Bei den Grafiken lag jedenfalls 64-bit vorne und da glauben heute immer noch genug dran. Bei Operationen mit großen Datenmengen bringt 64-bit Vorteile, bei normalen Desktopanwendungen eher Nachteile. Wegen des größeren Codes und der prinzipiell immer größeren Datenmengen bei Operationen.

Aber mit 32-bit ist nun mal irgendwo zwischen 2 und 3 Gigabyte Schluß. Und da sind wir ja schon angekommen. Und da wollen wir ja nicht wieder so nen Kram haben wie zu DOS-Zeiten mit extended Memory usw. Obwohl Intels EMMIT64 oder wie das heißt, genau sowas macht.

----------

## if0720

Danke für Eure Tipps. Hab gestern mit einer 32 Bit Installation begonnen mit -march=athlon64 in der make.conf

Bisher funktioniert alles wie gewollt   :Razz: 

----------

## Erdie

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Für ein Desktopsystem bringt dir 64-bit Null Vorteile. Es macht nur Sinn bei einigen langdauernden Berechnungen.[/gwn]

 

Das kann ich nicht unterschreiben. Ich habe seit 3 Jahren ein 64bit System und es läuft schnell und gut. Allerdings kann ich schlecht vergleichen. Die Performanceunterschiede sind je nach Anwendung mal hier mal da schneller.

Jetzt sag mir doch mal erstmal: Was sind typische Desktopanwendungen? Wenn jemand einen Desktop hat dann heißt das doch nicht, daß er nur Openoffice und Websurfen macht. Die Paketverfügbarkeit ist so gut, ich würde niemanden mehr zu einem 32bit System raten. Aber nun, Ihr habt es schon getan, es ist zu spät.

-Erdie

----------

## platinumviper

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Hatte bis vor 5 Tage (oder so) auch ein 64Bit-System laufen, brachte NULL Performance-Gewinne, eher im Gegenteil.

 Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, ich habe vor über einem Jahr die 32-Bit Versionen von Gentoo auf den AMD64ern aufgegeben, weil die Performance bei den meisten Anwendungen deutlich geringer war.

Wenn das selbe System im 32-Bit Modus schneller ist als im 64-Bit Modus, dann stimmt etwas nicht. Im 64-Bit Modus haben die Register die doppelte Breite, es wird also in der gleichen Zeit die doppelte Datenmenge zwischen Register und Speicher/Cache übertragen und auch verarbeitet. Außerdem stehen 16 statt 8 GPRs zur Verfügung, da einige nur eingeschräkt nutzbar sind, ist das Verhältnis eigentlich 11 zu 4, dadurch reduziert sich die Zahl der Speicherzugriffe. Die Zahl der 128-Bit Register wurde ebenfalls von 8 auf 16 erhöht. Mit den richtigen Compiler-Flags sollte jedes 64-Bit Programm schneller sein als seine 32-Bit Version. Ich habe "-march=opteron -O3 -ffast-math -funroll-all-loops -fpeel-loops -ftracer -funswitch-loops ftree-vectorize" eingestellt.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Und das Gefriemel mit win32codecs... Geht zwar, aber doch recht unpraktisch.

 Was ist an "emerge win32codecs" so unpraktisch?  :Twisted Evil: 

platinumviper

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Quote:*   

> Was ist an "emerge win32codecs" so unpraktisch? 
> 
> platinumviper

 Ich denke wir wissen, das nicht speziell die Installation der win32codecs gemeint ist, sondern die Möglichkeit der Einbindung in 64bit Applikationen. Und wenn man, um einen vollwerigen Browser nutzten zu können einen 32bit Browser installieren muß, ist das eben nicht das gelbe vom Ei. (Nicht, daß mir jetzt jemand vorwirft, ich würde meckern.) Einiges kann man auch einem 64bit Browser beibringen, aber nicht so einfach wie unter 32bit Systemen. Ähnlich verhält es sich mit streaming vom mms. Auch wenn man mit cedega spielen will befindet man sich ja auch im 32 bit Modus. Ich persönlich lasse mein 64 bit System. Jetzt, wo es auch ein 64bit Windows gibt, muß es doch auch für o.g. Sachen mehr Lösungen geben. Und die Zukunft liegt m.E. im 64 bit System.

http://enterprise.linux.com/enterprise/05/06/09/1413209.shtml?tid=121

----------

